# Opinion about TKMS MEKO MESHD



## ironduke57 (8 Dec 2008)

Hi, guys.

I would like to know your opinion about the TKMS MEKO MESHD concept:
- http://www.europeansecurityanddefence.info/Ausgaben/2008/3_2008/05_Bohlayer_Ball%e9/Bohlayer_Ball%e9_Kaeding_ESD_0308.pdf (Page five and the following)

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Dec 2008)

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Hi, guys.
> 
> I would like to know your opinion about the TKMS MEKO MESHD concept:
> - http://www.europeansecurityanddefence.info/Ausgaben/2008/3_2008/05_Bohlayer_Ball%e9/Bohlayer_Ball%e9_Kaeding_ESD_0308.pdf (Page five and the following)
> ...



Nice ship but we run into the same problems as we have discussed here before. Too many roles complicate things. Buy a standard AOR or Amphib otherwise you are placing too many eggs in one basket not to mention making it an even more valuable target.


----------



## drunknsubmrnr (8 Dec 2008)

What Ex-D said. 10 pounds of Smarties in a 5 pound bag.

Looks nice though.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (9 Dec 2008)

Do you have an opinion or thoughts on this class of ship ID57?


----------



## ironduke57 (9 Dec 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Do you have an opinion or thoughts on this class of ship ID57?



Well I think it is an fascinating concept through it´s high flexibility. Like an MRTT Airbus on a much bigger scale. 
Something like this is probably the only chance to get an LHD/LPD like ship for our Marine in the nearer future.

BTW: I didn´t posted something myself to not influence other opinions.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (9 Dec 2008)

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Well I think it is an fascinating concept through it´s high flexibility. Like an MRTT Airbus on a much bigger scale.
> Something like this is probably the only chance to get an LHD/LPD like ship for our Marine in the nearer future.
> 
> BTW: I didn´t posted something myself to not influence other opinions.
> ...



Well thats what they hoped to do with the JSS and that turned into a naval nightmare. The govt wanted the platform to do too much and in doing so, it would only have accomplished all taskings in a half assed manner.


----------



## ironduke57 (9 Dec 2008)

But we have a different base and concept. We already have two new replenisher´s and a third will probable be ordered in the nearer future.
So any possibility´s in that direction are only a bonus and are not an integral part of the ship. But this possible usage could be used to distract our lefties a bit and to partly relieve our old (one hull) tanker fleet.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## FSTO (9 Dec 2008)

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> But we have a different base and concept. We already have two new replenisher´s and a third will probable be ordered in the nearer future.
> So any possibility´s in that direction are only a bonus and are not an integral part of the ship. But this possible usage could be used to distract our lefties a bit and to partly relieve our old (one hull) tanker fleet.
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



Your Navy is in a much better position than ours. You already have your new AOR's and this new ship would give you the flexibility of being a 3rd AOR in an emergency but her primary mission would be Amphib type operations. 
I wish our country would be as realistic.


----------

